# prayers for feet



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

I would like to ask my brothers and sisters in Christ to help pray the diabetic ulcers on my feet keeping me out of work and off the water for 7 weeks tks and GOD BLESS


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

prayers sent up for you


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Our most gracious and Heavenly Father, we pray that you would hear our prayers and heal our fellow 2Cooler Bubbas Kenner. Lord, we know you can do all things and that you have control over diabetes and other diseases. Our brother has called on us to pray in one accord for healing. We claim your promise in Matthew 18:20 "For where two or three are gathered in my name, there am I among them. He needs to get back to work as it has already been 7 weeks. We pray these things in Jesus' name. Amen.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

PRAYERS SENT


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Prayers sent, God Bless!!!


----------



## Will2Win (Oct 30, 2008)

Bubba, I'm praying for your feet right now. God is a healer and we can invoke His spirit that lives within us. I have severe chronic pain in both of my feet and so my heart goes out to you. Strangely, today was the worst day I've ever had with my feet. They pain is so bad that I couldn't even walk outside to work on the truck as I had planned. Coupled with a lot of other problems, I had a bit of breakdown today and have been crying out to the Lord. The good news is, I believe He will answer both of our prayers so hang in there brother!

Blessings, 
Will


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

thank all of you praying for my feet and Will2win my new freind i will pray for you and tour feet as we go to GODs house this morning your brother in Crist crying out to Jesus also


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Prayer sent.


----------



## jfoster (Jun 30, 2008)

Done


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Will pray that God Almighty, the creator of all, will heal your now of this ailment. For with God nothing is impossible. Heck, he created everything, so healing your feet is simple for HIM. And we will give Him praise and all the glory for what HE has done and what HE is doing and what HE will do.


----------



## Will2Win (Oct 30, 2008)

Thank you for the prayers this morning Bubba's Kenner. I'm on my way out the door this morning to God's house myself and will continue to pray for you. You're not alone in this. Let's make a point to catch some fish and swap stories after we've healed enough to get out on the water again! Many blessings to you today...


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

"How beautiful are the feet of those who preach the gospel of peace; who bring glad tidings of good things!" Romans 10:15

Heavenly Father,

In the precious name of your son Jesus, I come before you on behalf of Bubbas Kenner. Please pour out your healing power on him. Rid him of the sores on his feet, and rid him of the terrible disease of diabetes. Flush all impurities out of his body. Make his skin whole and new again, like that of a newborn baby. Give him beautiful feet, and bless those feet to carry your message of love and forgiveness to everyone around him.

In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Reel Time said:


> Our most gracious and Heavenly Father, we pray that you would hear our prayers and heal our fellow 2Cooler Bubbas Kenner. Lord, we know you can do all things and that you have control over diabetes and other diseases. Our brother has called on us to pray in one accord for healing. We claim your promise in Matthew 18:20 "For where two or three are gathered in my name, there am I among them. He needs to get back to work as it has already been 7 weeks. We pray these things in Jesus' name. Amen.


Amen. Father we pray in agreement with Reel Time. We pray for a healing for Bubbas Kenner. In Jesus' name we pray.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

*MY feet prayers to him*

Thank you Mrs Blackshear and Bonito for these awsome prayers.As I go to doctor this moring knowing im being prayed for in JESUS name .I Love being around and talking to GODS people.Saved by his blood GOD will bless thoughs who bless him.AMEN


----------



## tennisplayer2 (Feb 6, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## The Driver. (May 20, 2004)

Sent!


----------

